# Parents of the Accidental Spawns



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

well here are the pics of the parents and so far the babies are doing fine under Balthazar's care despite my stumbling. sorry guys but i couldnt be heartless and i know i can find them homes so im not worried.

*The dads*
*Aztec not sure if i will change his name now*








*Balthazar formerly Bala*









*Tippy*








*Fawn*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's funny...2 males and 2 females haha...kinda funny how they lived together in a "sorority" for so long.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> That's funny...2 males and 2 females haha...kinda funny how they lived together in a "sorority" for so long.



lol no kidding i thought about that soo much this past week and yet i cant find an answer but i guess you just have to play the hand you're dealt


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats actually pretty funny XD


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

It has been quite the experience :-D lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's really wierd how that happened.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lol when i first bought them they were in the female betta tank at the lps and at that time they did look more female then male but the worker who sold them to me said to atleast keep an eye on them. I did and never really given thought to their slightly aggressive nature thinking they're bettas what else can be expected? and when i first joined the forum i read that some females could be slightly more aggressive then others. I asked about the nest building and someone said some females do that occassionally so i thought maybe this phase would pass boy was i wrong lol

I had ever only dealt with vt males before and never really had much interest in the females and the stores here didnt really carry them much so i didnt really have the opportunity to see exactly what they looked like.


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

How are the little babies doing? Have you taken any pictures yet?? They must be getting adorable.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I dont have a good camera to take any reasonable pictures

They are very cute, it was really funny watching them as they were starting to swim Pops would go by collecting the littles as they fell from the nest and some would fall onto his back, catching a ride to the other side of the nest :lol:
Now that i finally got the bbs their little bellies are pink with the shrimp lol
And its adorable watching them pop in and out of the plants.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats so cute! You def. have to take pictures once theyre big enough ;D


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

it is very cute :-D i never thought it would be like this 
I could kill right now for a good camera lol
Balthazar is steadily working on two nests and looks like he trying for a third in the far corner lol i guess to compensate for when im cleaning the tank and the nests get destroyed during the process. 
Boy does time ever seem to take forever to go by and yet seems to be too fast lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So both the males are in the tank together? Were the females taken out? This is quite interesting. lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

hahaha... well in the very beginning yes both males were in the tank along with the females. Aztec had built a nest in one corner and Balthazar formerly Bala had built a nest in the opposite corner i had asked about it and acouple members mentioned that some females would built nests so i thought well then there shouldnt be too much to worry about just keep a close eye on them. The next morning i seen eggs so i removed all of them then felt bad so i returned Balthazar aka Pops and since then he has been taking care of all the fry lol 
I had seen stripes on two of the four females so i assume they were the mothers lol the other two are smaller and and didnt really so much interest in the goings on of the others lol they mostly hung out in the neutral territory zone or at the bottom if they werent at the top. So now all females are in a new 10gal. so far thats all that has happened besides the usual feeding and cleaning of the fry tank lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So one male is taking care of both nests? Funny! lol


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

sorry if i repeat myself

and yes i did destroy afew nests during cleaning and he manages rebuild like a good little trooper

Its funny watching him prowling around the tank collecting fry and popping them back into the nests only for them to wriggle off as he heads off again :lol:


maybe im alittle obsessed lately as i have been dreaming about betta fry for the past week :lol:
oh well it has been fun watching them :-D


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

This is so awesome! Two spawns in one tank. I suppose you didn't see the spawning? Or do you know who was breed to who?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

ChelseaK said:


> This is so awesome! Two spawns in one tank. I suppose you didn't see the spawning? Or do you know who was breed to who?




lol no i didnt see the spawn but i posted pics of the ones i assume are the parents at the beginning of the thread


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Good luck with the babies! I'm sure they'll all be gorgeous! 
I'm wondering if it's possible for them to "switch partners" mid spawn? Then you'd have like 4 different spawns!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that's crazy! You're so lucky you got spawn instead of injured fish!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

its entirely probable that there was cross fertilization of eggs between the pairs, expect a lot of variation, watch for special tails XD


----------

